# Should Fat People Be Given More Accommodations?



## The Lizard Queen (Jan 19, 2019)

We've all had to deal with it. You're on a bus, or a plane, or a train. You're minding your own business, probably playing around with your phone, when suddenly a huge warm fleshy blob which smells slightly of old cheese comes squeezing down the isle and oozes into the seat next to you.
Disgusted, you slide aside to give the blob more space, and end up cramming yourself into a six-inch area while Gargantua the Vast takes up both the seat they're in, and half of the seats on either side of them.







Many have suggested a solution to this problem. The obvious one is to not let fatties ride planes, but that's not always practical. Another solution has been suggested by making land whales buy several seats to accommodate their bulk.
I propose a different idea. Instead we should build extra large "fat only" seating. While at first glance, such an arrangement may seem like giving the lard butts what they want, but hear me out... the fat only section would quickly become a badge of shame.
 It's basically the same as handicap seating, but much more shameful and gross. It would be in the worst parts of the buses, planes, and theaters. Comedians would mock it constantly, and fat people in planes and movie theaters would be restricted to certain, highly visible spaces, where people can look at them and judge them. Their friends and family would also have to make accommodations if they want to sit by their fat albatross, adding additional levels of shame upon the tubby loser.
They'd also be out of the hair of normal people, and would be effectively classified as abnormal in all areas of public society. We've been letting them feel "normal" for far too long. It's time to let them know they're freaks, incapable of associating with others in public.

So, should we make fat-only arrangements, or do you think there's too much room for shameless fatasses to abuse the idea?


----------



## JULAY (Jan 19, 2019)

Fatasses ride scooty puffs in Wal-Mart all the time (because they're too lazy to walk) without a lick of shame. They need to either be less fat, not fly at all, or buy two tickets, end of story.


----------



## eldri (Jan 19, 2019)

The Lizard Queen said:


> would be restricted to certain, highly visible spaces, where people can look at them and judge them


That's the thing tho, they are always visible.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 19, 2019)

Does getting free exercise equipment count as accommodations?


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jan 19, 2019)

I think they should just pay. the humiliation of having to pay for three seats seems sufficient


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 19, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Does getting free exercise equipment count as accommodations?


What did they do to deserve a free clothing rack?


----------



## eldri (Jan 19, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Does getting free exercise equipment count as accommodations?


Does a noose qualify as exercise equipment?


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 19, 2019)

If I've learned anything from fatcow threads it's that fat shaming is a myth because they don't feel shame, and therefore any accommodations that come at the cost of their dignity are essentially free.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2019)

If these people had any shame to begin with, they wouldn't need more than one seat to fit their massive flab.

No, fuck these fatties.


----------



## pomme (Jan 19, 2019)

Render them second class citizens and enforce segregation. Make them sit at the back like black people used to.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 19, 2019)

fatties should be in a back of the bus


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 19, 2019)

eldri said:


> Does a noose qualify as exercise equipment?



It does, eventually, for the pallbearers.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 19, 2019)

eldri said:


> Does a noose qualify as exercise equipment?


Yes because they need to lift themselves first.
And no, fatties shouldn't be given extra accommodation because they chose to get fat and they cost the NHS millions as they can't put the fork down. Make them learn the hard way.
Obesity is not normal and shouldn't be our problem to deal with.


----------



## eldri (Jan 19, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Yes because they need to lift themselves first.
> And no, fatties shouldn't be given extra accommodation because they chose to get fat and they cost the NHS millions as they can't put the fork down. Make them learn the hard way.
> Obesity is not normal and shouldn't be our problem to deal with.


Here's a interesting post from a FPH thread on /fit/ awhile ago.


> You have much to learn about how broken the UK benefit system is.
> 
> Two typical families with 3 kids, both with a single full-time earner and a stay-at-home parent. In family A, the sole earner is a university graduate who makes £50k/year. In family B, the sole earner makes minimum wage (£15.2k). This is their financial breakdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Jan 19, 2019)

Should fat people be given less food?


----------



## Clop (Jan 19, 2019)

Shame was an idea once upon a time but after the 'body positivity' bullshit came about those people simply grew an ego to match their physical size.

The fatties have doubled down and doubled up. It's going to get even worse over time since the younger generations are going to be force-fed bullshit about their health being completely unrelated to their indoor hobbies and cake binges.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2019)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> Should fat people be given less food?


They should *become *food.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jan 19, 2019)

At least 50% of the American population is what could be classified as "overweight". There really is no solution besides an episode of famine. In the meantime, do not associate with fat niggers.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 19, 2019)

No. It'd be a slippery slope if we increased seat capacity.
Because they're greasy butter golems.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 19, 2019)

Fats should be executed and turned into soylent green to feed the homeless and there should be state enforced exercise and military draft to make the populace less pathetic overall.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 19, 2019)

We should harvest fat. Like let people eat out and then do liposuction to get all that fat and then turn it into biofuel.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 19, 2019)

There should be a "large" seating area, not purely a fat one.

I've sat next to really built guys on a train before and they take up about as much room like a fat person, and probably weigh about the same if not more while taking up room someone else has paid for. Not deliberately, they're just big.  

Not everyone is 5ft something, I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ll give you a deep thoughts answer here.

Yeah, fat people are very unpleasant and affects those around them, be it physical space or tax dollars in disability. It’s a “big” problem in the US and other countries.

One approach, your approach, is to accept that this is the new standard, and adapt to it. I disagree with this, because this approach scratches the surface. In fact, I’d argue that this will make this worse.

First, people aren’t becoming fat because of “genetics”. If that was the case, and 2/3 of the US population is overweight, then we need to bring back eugenics. The truth is that people are, be it inherited or raised to be, lazy and selfish. They gorge themselves out because of the pleasure eating brings, with no regard to personal care and health. As the consequences show, they begin to hate themselves for their image (rightfully so). As the adipose affects their thinking, they go to eating to bring back the feeling of pleasure and good vibes. Overeating is, effectively, a kind of drug.

Which brings me to the second part. If we decide to accommodate these irresponsible people, we are merely enabling their behavior to gorge out and continue to be lazy and selfish. This is the equivalent to giving an alcoholic larger drinks for a reduced price for the same feeling they had when they started. Or, it’s like giving a heroin addict more to reach that first high. We would be destroying these people. I care for the people around me, but showing love is not the same as being empathetic and making someone feel good.

What we need to do is correct what we as a society have failed to do in developing the character of these people. We must take away accommodations that make their lives easier for their problems. These can be simple as refusing to make things bigger for them. We can make disability conditional by mandating counseling. Whatever the case is, enabling them by just making things bigger is the worst approach to this issue.


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 19, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> fatties should be in a back of the bus





pomme said:


> Render them second class citizens and enforce segregation. Make them sit at the back like black people used to.


That's an unsafe load distribution that will make the bus do a wheelie and go careening off the road.


Spoiler: Diagram


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 19, 2019)

No. Not being able to fit into seats etc should be a wake up call to lose weight as it is. Further widening  seats  to accommodate deathfats (have you ever seen a bariatric toilet?) is just further feeding denial. Of course for many people obesity related health problems isn't motivation enough. Still.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 19, 2019)

eldri said:


> Does a noose qualify as exercise equipment?


No it would qualify as a demolition tool considering it would utterly demolish any ceiling they tie it to.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 19, 2019)

Accommodation is tantamount to encouragement. Fat should be openly shamed and mocked like it is in China. If you're too fat for something then too fucking bad.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 19, 2019)

How about promoting a healthier diet?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm not fat but I still pay for 3 seats so I can lay down and kick people in the aisle.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 20, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> How about promoting a healthier diet?




*ahem*

FATPHOBIC REEEEE
DIET CULTURE REEEEEE
BIGOT REEEEEEE
HAES REEEEEE

Congratulations, you are now the worst person in the world.


----------



## Skin and Bones (Jan 20, 2019)

No. If they're uncomfortable taking up so much space, they can lose the weight.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2019)

The Lizard Queen said:


> So, should we make fat-only arrangements, or do you think there's too much room for shameless fatasses to abuse the idea?



Only if you're allowed to throw things at them and laugh at them and call them fat.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 20, 2019)

No, I propose to give them less accommodations.
Smaller seats everywhere, lower weight capacity on elevators, no electric stairs. Maybe that way they can stay locked up like the miserable piles of shit they are or finally lose some weight.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 20, 2019)

It depends. There are some people who fall on hard times and become fat, and for the most part, it's a normal coping mechanism. But people who are willfully fat like Amber Lynn should be told to take a flip.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2019)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It depends. There are some people who fall on hard times and become fat, and for the most part, it's a normal coping mechanism. But people who are willfully fat like Amber Lynn should be told to take a flip.



But nowhere they could accidentally smash actual people to death.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Jan 20, 2019)

We should make a bunch of really long slides all over the world and roll fat fucks from them if they need to get somewhere.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 20, 2019)

Only if its not a choice they are fat and only if they are over 350 pounds


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 21, 2019)

"Fatphobic" is one of the most ridiculous current year terms to me, since it implies fatsos are a suppressed minority.


----------



## Dreamland (Jan 21, 2019)

Most of them don't really feel shame, that's the point. Opting for the Bariatric life is a choice and they claim/take away facilities and initiatives from those who are truly crippled or handicapped. The only thing they have to do to cure their condition is to stop fucking eating everything they lay their hands on.


----------



## vhstape (Jan 21, 2019)

No, they are to blame for how they are, but I would like more legroom for us tall people


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jan 21, 2019)

Give them the double wide seats, but charge 3 times as much for them and ban them from sitting in regular seats. 

Profit from their fatness.


----------



## thejackal (Jan 22, 2019)

No fuck them.  Shame is society's way of pushing back against sub-optimal conditions.   Make them wear a badge when they enter the plane that says they are sorry for spilling over into your seat.

For the .01% of the population that is swole enough to be wider than a seat and otherwise fit and healthy I can deal.  Fatties are now like 40% of the adult pop (medically obese).  We have to push back.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 22, 2019)

Fat people are shameless and giving them what they want will end in them taking pride in their situation even more. 

https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/21/31-s...d-air-stewardess-to-wipe-his-backside-8369823


----------



## JULAY (Jan 22, 2019)

Ninja'd by Apoth42


----------



## Sable (Jan 22, 2019)

No, aside from the fat people too mentally incapable or young to decide their own diets they made themselves massive fatty-fat-fats and they should pay for it.


----------



## Tampon Head (Jan 24, 2019)

It's not my fault that so many fat people have no self control. If they can't have the discipline to not be an amorphous blob of flesh, then they don't deserve any sort of accommodations whatsoever. They should adapt to society and realize that they alone are responsible for their life.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 24, 2019)

No. Not at all. Incentivize them to lose weight by not coddling their bad habits.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 24, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Fats should be executed and turned into soylent green to feed the homeless and there should be state enforced exercise and military draft to make the populace less pathetic overall.



Howard Stern once said that you could cure fatness by placing fatties in a section of wilderness enclosed by a wall. All the food they need is running around inside. You just give fatty a spear and he has to spend all day chasing his food with it. By the time he catches dinner he'll have burned off a ton of calories. And he'll have to do this every time he needs more food. Pretty soon he'll be in great shape.

It's genius. And it would make a great reality show. Like a cross between Survivor and Celebrity Fit Club.



Tampon Head said:


> It's not my fault that so many fat people have no self control. If they can't have the discipline to not be an amorphous blob of flesh, then they don't deserve any sort of accommodations whatsoever. They should adapt to society and realize that they alone are responsible for their life.



But "muh condishuns"!

I've noticed that a lot of medical facilities are making bigger seats. The outpatient lad at the local hospital has removed several rows of single person seats and replaced them with wide load padded benches. A lot of times you'll see a mom sitting on them with her kids. But we all know what they are really for. I wonder how fatty feels when the only fatty bench without an obeast on it is taken up by a family?

My rheumatologist also has more of these padded benches now. Because 98% of the patients are fat slobs whose arthritis and chronic pain would greatly improve if they just lost some damn weight.

I wish these places would just go "Sorry fatty. Regular sized people seats only". But they have to cater to their clientele.  

Wouldn't fat sections on planes cause weight distribution issues? I was thinking they could make fatty flights. But the plane might crash.

Fat people have cried for things like bigger seats in facilities and transportation before. But bigger seats cost more money and end up resulting in less overall seats and room for other people to move around. It's a burden to normal sized people. They even try to claim fat is a disability so they can take up handicapped parking spaces.

It's natural to be repulsed by obesity because it isn't healthy. This sizeist stuff only started when fatties with no self control decided to start mooing about size discrimination. I remember a cow from some years ago. Might have been back on Maxfag even. She was upset that she went to a horse farm and was told she was too fat to ride an Arabian horse. They really didn't want her riding any of the horses because of her weight and she cried fat discrimination. It was pretty funny. She literally did not understand why her gigantic visage was too risky for the horse or the fact that she was a liability for the staff because she'd require assistance getting on and off because she was such a blubber ball. If she got hurt they could have been sued. Even if she fell on top of staff and squashed them attempting to get on and off.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Jan 26, 2019)

Fuck no, they should have to pay for extra seating and be kicked off the flight/bus/whatever if they refuse. Generally I say leave it up to individual business owners if they really think it's worth it to install a couple fat benches or scooters for "handicapped" people with a 750 pound capacity. If a place thought it worthwhile I wouldn't blame them for installing bariatric toilets in their handicapped stalls, but requiring a place to do that would be fucked up considering how fucking fat you need to be to break a toilet. I feel like every business has a right to refuse to cater to certain clientele, like when the American Eagle (I think?) guy said he'd never sell plus sizes because he doesn't want fat people wearing his clothes. If a business really wants fat money then they'll accommodate. Most of the squawking involves fats wanting "people of size" to be accommodated by law and that is ridiculous.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> Fuck no, they should have to pay for extra seating and be kicked off the flight/bus/whatever if they refuse.



I think if paramedics get injured because of carrying some deathfat, they should be able to sue the fat fuck for being so fat.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 26, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I think if paramedics get injured because of carrying some deathfat, they should be able to sue the fat fuck for being so fat.


Yeah but fat fucks don’t have any money cause they spend it all on staying fat so there’s no point in suing them


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Yeah but fat fucks don’t have any money cause they spend it all on staying fat so there’s no point in suing them



They should be put in a special fat room for fat fucks when they get that fat, and kept there with no food.  There should be a narrow exit, so they can only get out and eat again when they're no longer too fat to fit through the exit.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 26, 2019)

Tampon Head said:


> They should adapt to society and realize that they alone are responsible for their life.


"Personal responsibility" is a "problematic" and "toxic" idea in Current Year.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jan 26, 2019)

Western society managed to solve one of the greatest needs of mankind, that of available food. The issue is though, it's become too prevalent now and with the increase of poor eating habits, sedentary lifestyles, and high calorie foods we now have the majority of people overweight and these massive ham planets moving around the place demanding things change for them. 

My attitude is that there isn't enough done to deter this level of obesity, and people who get to the level of being hamplanets should be punished for it through punitive measures. In countries with socialized health care like the UK and Canada, and part of Europe, they should be either taxed more, or charge in part for any health services used, as they through being unhealthy have made themselves a burden on the public system. In private payer healthcare charge them more for health insurance.  

Obesity should not be, at this or any future period an acceptable body image, we should be willing to educate that there is diversity in body shapes, some are more skinnier and some more heavily set, but there is a median with all the of the different body types and obese people go far outside that median.  

There was a great documentary I saw a few years ago on this American who was being sued by three former employees. He was known as a health nut, and took over a company, said OK, employees have 6 months to quit smoking, everyone has 1 hour in the work day dedicated to gym time, and had a gym installed at the company office. The three who were involved in the lawsuit weren't able to give up smoking and were victims of a fat shaming culture in the office and so had been fired or quit, everyone else in the company had quit smoking, had also lost weight, and were a better, happier and more motivated work force.

When asked why the employer was so stringent about the health of his employees, he simply replied. "I pay for their health insurance, healthier they are less I have to pay out."


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 26, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> In countries with socialized health care like the UK and Canada, and part of Europe, they should be either taxed more, or charge in part for any health services used, as they through being unhealthy have made themselves a burden on the public system. In private payer healthcare charge them more for health insurance.



The problem is these deathfats are so fucking fat that they're completely useless and on welfare or some kind of tard bucks, or maybe lard bucks would be a better word for it.  They're fattening up at the public trough, literally.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jan 26, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The problem is these deathfats are so fucking fat that they're completely useless and on welfare or some kind of tard bucks, or maybe lard bucks would be a better word for it.  They're fattening up at the public trough, literally.



Yeah, need to reign that in as well. Find a way to prevent the welfare payments going towards the cheapest garbage food possible.


----------



## TaterBot (Jan 26, 2019)

My take on it is from a healthcare worker perspective. If they want to eat themselves morbidly obese and give themselves Beached Whale Syndrome, fine. But do not expect paramedics, EMTS, or nurses to wreck their own bodies and live in a world of pain because of lifting or turning the greedy useless fuckers.


----------



## queerape (Jan 28, 2019)

There should only be accommodations for those who have a diagnosed condition (eg hypothyroidism) or likely medication causing their obesity.

If you like McNuggets too much, put the fork down if you want that plane ticket. But, we shouldn’t be penalizing someone just for having actual thyroid disease/ a hormonal imbalance like PCOS. 

With certain diseases, even if you eat less you can still gain weight as your body wrongly stores it as fat since your metabolism doesn’t work properly,  or the disease makes it very hard to be physically active due to pain/fatigue/immobility, and certain medications can cause weight gain, these medications and diseases are no fault of your own. But those cases are the exception not the rule.


----------



## rabbitgay (Jan 29, 2019)

im in favor for the fat seats. i would purposefully sit in the fat section so i could sit crisscross comfortably, like the tiny shitlord i am

planes are cold and i need my limbs close to my body to preserve warmth


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 30, 2019)

Fat people brought it upon themselves. I don't buy any glandular problem or muh juhnetucks as a reasonable excuse. If they take up more than one seat on an airplane, they should either pay for two, or stay on the ground, so as to improve overall aircraft efficiency.



queerape said:


> There should only be accommodations for those who have a diagnosed condition (eg hypothyroidism) or likely medication causing their obesity.
> 
> If you like McNuggets too much, put the fork down if you want that plane ticket. But, we shouldn’t be penalizing someone just for having actual thyroid disease/ a hormonal imbalance like PCOS.
> 
> With certain diseases, even if you eat less you can still gain weight as your body wrongly stores it as fat since your metabolism doesn’t work properly,  or the disease makes it very hard to be physically active due to pain/fatigue/immobility, and certain medications can cause weight gain, these medications and diseases are no fault of your own. But those cases are the exception not the rule.



This may be anecdotal, but as someone with Hashimoto's hypothyroidism, I somehow manage to stay a human weight simply by limiting how much I eat, what I eat, and going outside from time to time. The real problems with thyroid disorders are the ability to stay awake, and the ability to go to sleep when you need to. There is literally no medically-sound reason for being 500lbs. Full stop. You could have the worst inbred Ashkenazi Jew genes available to your breeding stock, and still have no reason to wind up weighing as much as a Volkswagen Beetle. Fatties just need to stop eating entire cakes for breakfast.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 30, 2019)

Many of them are surely to fat to hold down a job. So, how can they afford all that junk food? I guess they get some kind of welfare, e.g. for disability?


----------



## SelmaHendersen (Jan 30, 2019)

It's a shame that capitalism inspires such greed, and that if a business took a stand against obesity and simply said no to absurdly rotund people, a competing business would hang a sign on its door reading 'Fat Kids Eat Free ages 3-12'.


----------



## Sawmill (Jan 31, 2019)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Another solution has been suggested by making land whales buy several seats to accommodate their bulk



You think fat people would complain about this, but they'll be happy with this arrangement if you inform them this also means they get extra meals on the plane.


----------



## Manah (Feb 2, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> If these people had any shame to begin with, they wouldn't need more than one seat to fit their massive flab.
> 
> No, fuck these fatties.



Do not fuck fatties.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Feb 3, 2019)

queerape said:


> There should only be accommodations for those who have a diagnosed condition (eg hypothyroidism) or likely medication causing their obesity.
> 
> If you like McNuggets too much, put the fork down if you want that plane ticket. But, we shouldn’t be penalizing someone just for having actual thyroid disease/ a hormonal imbalance like PCOS.
> 
> With certain diseases, even if you eat less you can still gain weight as your body wrongly stores it as fat since your metabolism doesn’t work properly,  or the disease makes it very hard to be physically active due to pain/fatigue/immobility, and certain medications can cause weight gain, these medications and diseases are no fault of your own. But those cases are the exception not the rule.


Hypothyroidism usually leads to a 15-20lbs weight gain. It does not cause you to become morbidly obese. 

Meidcation is the same way. If you are on medication that makes you gain weight, STOP EATING SO MUCH FATTY. If you are on medication that screws with your metabolism and eat your way to 400lbs, that is your fault and your fault alone. 

There are plenty of people on these medications and with these medical conditions that fit in plane seats perfectly fine.


----------



## queerape (Feb 3, 2019)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Hypothyroidism usually leads to a 15-20lbs weight gain. It does not cause you to become morbidly obese.
> 
> Meidcation is the same way. If you are on medication that makes you gain weight, STOP EATING SO MUCH FATTY. If you are on medication that screws with your metabolism and eat your way to 400lbs, that is your fault and your fault alone.
> 
> There are plenty of people on these medications and with these medical conditions that fit in plane seats perfectly fine.



I work in a healthcare field, and I can tell you that in general, averages are not terribly helpful. It's very hard to predict how a particular patient's body is going to react to a condition or medication.  For a lot of people, they only need to eat a little bit  or an average and gain a lot more weight, and to not gain weight you'd have to literally starve yourself.  With the same amount of intake, some patients with the exact same condition or medication gain no weight at all , some gain tons of weight, and you can't know who will do what.

The average may be 15-20 lbs, but that doesn't say much as there is so much variance. It depends on your age, sex and genetics too how your body responds to a condition or medication. Medication and conditions can also mess with your hunger signalling too, so you may not know you are eating too much. There are simply too many factors, and too many different effects disease states and medications may have because your body does not respond to hunger and metabolism as it would normally.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 4, 2019)

The only accommodation obeasts deserve is complimentary tapeworms.

If you need another seat, _you_ pay for it. You afford all that junkfood and fast food in ridiculous quantities - and that stuff is significantly _more_ expensive than healthy groceries even when you're eating a comparable amount of calories - so you can afford to buy an extra ticket.


----------



## Splendid (Feb 5, 2019)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> fatties should be in a back of the bus


The buses would always be late unless we somehow redesigned them all to have doors at the very back. We'd probably have to redesign certain bus stops too.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 5, 2019)

I feel it's worth pointing out that you can still be a pretty fat fuck and still fit in one airplane seat, school desk, not need a scooter in walmart, etc. Deciding that you're fine being 10-15 pounds overweight if it means you can eat foods you enjoy even knowing it might shave a couple years off at the end is a perfectly legitimate decision, imo, being so fat that it fucks up your day to day is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Roger Whore (Feb 7, 2019)

Absolutely no.


----------

